# decent TKD site!



## Brother John (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm not a Tae Kwan Doist anymore, but I found this site I thought you folks here would appreciate.
http://tkdtutor.com

looked interesting to me. Good articles.

Your Brother
John


----------

